# Delta4Embassy vs. Tea Party: who is more like the Taliban?



## emilynghiem (Dec 5, 2014)

The 13 ways the Tea Party is like the Taliban US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Delta4Embassy argues that the politics of the Tea Party is like the Taliban.

I argue that the point of the Tea Party is to reinforce the Constitution and empower citizens to check govt abuses this way. Sure, there are rightwing groups that push this in order to use the Constitution to protect their views; but the Left can EQUALLY push the Constitution to protect the prochoice progay left views, too.

The Constitution does not have to be monopolized by the rightwing
and neither does the Tea Party have to be portrayed this way.

Delta's argument is like saying because Islam has been abused by Jihadists,
then the peaceful Muslims are all like Jihadists.

The Tea Party is about the Constitution, not the rightwing.
The Muslims I know in America are not affiliated or in support of any Jihadist terrorists,
but that's who gets all the media attention.

You don't see peaceful Muslims in the media because they are too busy leading normal lives,
serving in the community and in businesses like other lawful citizens which isn't newsworthy.

Nor do you see Tea Party members "in the media" who are working across party lines,
such as pulling together diverse coalitions on all sides of the Immigration issue to form solutions.

You don't see this in the media.

You only hear the scary rightwing rhetoric that gets attention.

So if Delta4 is only using the MEDIA depiction to form his opinions, he is 
taking that LITERALLY and is IGNORING facts.

If he wants facts, I can cite the Kingwood Tea Party group that invites and includes participation by members of ALL parties and ALL views. That doesn't sound like Taliban to me. In fact, they do not allow the hateful propaganda signs and negative rhetoric at their events and protests. The coordinator insists on a Constitutional environment that INCLUDES all views.

I don't see any Taliban being inclusive and protective of diverse political or religious views.

In fact, I know as many people who associate the liberal left as "intolerant" and pushing an exclusive agenda, bullying as Delta seems to only blame the TP for.

---------------

So I challenge Delta4Embassy to find me ANY Taliban
who would agree with Tea Party principles of enforcing Constitutional
free exercise of religion, and due process of laws, to check govt from abuses.

Can anyone help Delta find any Taliban who believe in the Constitution as Tea Party
members do (where they CHECK themselves by this standards, so even if there is
a stronger connection with rightwing than with leftwing THIS CAN BE CHECKED
Constitutionally). Are there ANY Taliban willing to be checked by Constitutional principles?

If not, if Delta4Embassy will please review that list of 13 points
and tell me which ones he does not do himself:
* taking the media representation of Tea Party LITERALLY and not looking at the principles
* refusing to change or compromise this image in his head because changing would imply WEAKNESS
* ignoring Facts,
such as the Tea Party is trying to hold Govt to the Constitution which protects the views of ALL people equally, religious and political, so this is almost the OPPOSITE of the Taliban which bypasses due process and acts as all three branches of govt from judge to jury to execution with NO separation or check on power

Delta if you are saying the Tea Party in pushing the Constitution is still too in bed with the rightwing
so this loses equal Constitutional inclusion of the left side of the equation, I might agree with you more.

But that is the FAULT of the leftwing for not getting involved in enforcing the Constitution.

I have tried, and the only people willign to push for democratic education and principles
seem to be the Muslim leaders who have had to fight for their civil rights and exercise.

The left leaning liberals and Democrats DEMONIZE the Constitution as a tool of the right
so it isn't being used to protect the people. Instead, as a substitute, the parties push
their Candidates to try to balance the representation by Bullying instead of enforcing the laws directly.

so the fault is equally if not more on the left side why the Constitution is not  being enforced.

Your bullying does NOT help but is part of the same problems
which you list and blame on TP when you are doing the same.

So I challenge you to find any Taliban who believe in enforcing
Constitutional inclusion, due process, and checks and balances on govt by the people.

Thanks, D4E


----------

